# Britain's Got Talent



## Tailsy (May 10, 2009)

SHUT UP AMERICA I DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR TALENT 
IT'S NOT EVEN ON >:(

So yes! You UK gits (and anyone who's been bothering to watch it elsewhere I guess), been watching BGT? I'm a sad sack so I haaaave! I'm bored of Susan Boyle, though, and she must be sick of the media coverage when she goes and has her eyebrows done honestly. She's Scottish, though, so I obviously have to support her!

The guy who was singing yesterday is adorable and I want him to win, dammit. So cute~ AND THE LITTLE CHILDREN oh god little children are so cuuuute

The guy balancing on knives made me scream and pull an Amanda rofl :( AAAAA HE'S KILLED HIMSELF DJHAPDSKJOP

Anyway! Thoughts, guys?


----------



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)

What, the guy with the awesome hair and shaved beard who had the really high voice?

He's great. I like the guy who didn't know what a ventriloquist was. I don't normally watch shows like this but this ones funny. (If a bit OTT.)


----------



## Tailsy (May 10, 2009)

No, but he was pretty cool. The guy at the end who sang Ain't No Sunshine!


----------



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)

Thats was great.


----------



## Tarvos (May 10, 2009)

Britain's got no talent, just showmanship and paying viewers.


----------



## Tailsy (May 10, 2009)

Don't be such a killjoy...!


----------



## Tarvos (May 10, 2009)

What? It's the same old boring show, just under a different name. Call it Idols, call it <country>'s Got Talent, call it whatever, it's about people paying to view commercial bullshit. That's my opinion.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 11, 2009)

jesus.

no-one's saying that it's high culture or whatever. it's just a bit of fun, like karaoke or a school talent show. no need to piss on everyones' parade just so you can be special. :/

Gregg Pritchard is the bishie of the moment. i mean, look at him. he's adorable! he sings like a girl! he looks like a family-friendly Russel Brand!

i don't really watch BgT, but my class seems to follow it devotedly, and we've watched a few of the acts on youtube.


----------



## Minish (May 11, 2009)

Brit party! xD

Yeah, I'm watching BGT too~ I really really _really_ liked the guy who 'sang like a girl' for lack of a better term, or at least a better term that I can remember. Also the electric violinist, she was awesome.

To be honest I wasn't hugely impressed with Susan Boyle, and the huge media coverage is so annoying. >_> People at my school seem genuinely surprised that people they don't consider attractive can sing.

I probably wouldn't watch BGT if it weren't for Ant and Dec though (same goes with I'm a Celebrity) - I just love them too much. XD


----------



## Tarvos (May 11, 2009)

Parades are for showoffs :)


----------



## Tailsy (May 13, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I probably wouldn't watch BGT if it weren't for Ant and Dec though (same goes with I'm a Celebrity) - I just love them too much. XD


THIS.

Ant and Dec have always been amazing. <3


----------



## The Suicune (May 22, 2009)

Susan Boyle is doing my head in >:(

She's another Paul Potts, basically, we've got one, we don't need another. It annoys me how people have to write about her every time she makes a move (*cough*heat magazine*cough*).

I don't think I have a favourite to win this year, everyone's terribly average.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 22, 2009)

The Suicune said:


> Susan Boyle is doing my head in >:(
> 
> She's another Paul Potts, basically, we've got one, we don't need another. It annoys me how people have to write about her every time she makes a move (*cough*heat magazine*cough*).
> 
> I don't think I have a favourite to win this year, everyone's terribly average.


Yeah. Last year was quite awesome.


----------



## Dannichu (May 25, 2009)

I've never seen an episode before, but I was dragged to a friends-of-the-parentals' house this evening, so I sat with their kids and watched the semifinal. _How _some of the acts got that far I have no idea, but I really liked Diversity (the dancers with the little kid with the big hair that I_ want to hug_) and the violinist.

Simon Cowell is a scary, scary man o.o


----------



## Naitekiakki (May 25, 2009)

I love Diversity. <3
Simon Cowell is on my list of people I want to meet and hug one day. ;A;


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 28, 2009)

Gareth Oliver should have been voted through, not Shaun Smith.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 30, 2009)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Gareth Oliver should have been voted through, not Shaun Smith.


Granted.

DAMMIT I WANTED THE FAT GREEKS TO WIN.


----------



## Harlequin (May 31, 2009)

I liked Shaun Smith :(

he was attractive, confident, a good singer, a sportsman and has *lovely skin

*what's not the love


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 31, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> a family-friendly Russel Brand!


impossible.

I never watch things like BGT or Eurovision or whatever but I like Simon Cowell, he's cute :)


----------



## Minish (May 31, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> impossible.
> 
> I never watch things like BGT or Eurovision or whatever but I like Simon Cowell, he's cute :)


...cute. Oh wow.

Anyway, the final was pretty good. I like watching them better because the filler is all filtered out. I think my favourite final acts were Diversity, Hollie and Shaheen... glad Diversity won, I was never a huge fan of Susan Boyle. I get really bored listening to her kind of voice, same with Paul Potts.

Bahaha I love Amanda. <3 Ant and Dec and her make BGT worth watching~ And then there's Piers and Simon, tehe~ I have to admit Amanda's final dress was spectacular. 8D


----------



## Tailsy (May 31, 2009)

Amanda's dresses are always so pretty. ;w; I want her wardrobe.


----------



## Harlequin (May 31, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Amanda's dresses are always so pretty. ;w; I want her wardrobe.


<3 agreed

Also. Simon Cowell is so hot <3 I would totally fuck him and then stay for breakfast. Seriously.

I like Diversity but I'm not sure if I wanted them to win. They certainly deserved it because they were good. I am devastated and *outraged* that Holly Steel was given a second chance. Yes, she's a little girl, and yes, it was a really nice thing to do, and yes she was a brilliant singer, but *no second fucking chances. *If you enter a major talent competition such as, I don't know, Britain's Got Talent, you should be able to compete at an adult level. Every other contestant managed this. An adult who broke down and cried wouldn't have been given a second chance, so why should she have been?

(The video of her breaking down is hilarious though)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 2, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I liked Shaun Smith :(
> 
> he was attractive, confident, a good singer, a sportsman and has *lovely skin
> 
> *what's not the love


What's not to love is that he has enough going for him, he'll do well in life without Britain's Got Talent, but there were people competing who were much more skilled at what they did than what he did *coughgaretholiverjuliansmithcough* who would need the extra push from a show like BGT to make it big. 

And I'm sick of effing singers. X Factor is there for a reason.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> Also. Simon Cowell is so hot <3 I would totally fuck him and then stay for breakfast. Seriously.


i feel less lonely ;w;


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 4, 2009)

I was a bit gutted that Stavros Flatley never got into the top 3, but props to Diversity. They are quite good.

Not as good as two fat guys dancing, though.


----------

